# camping



## rifle666 (Sep 25, 2007)

hey guys i have a question for you all

i had planned a big multi family camp at the book cliffs for the 4th but everyone bailed, so i may change plans
my question for you is.
where can a guy go to get away? i don't want to take the trailer, i want to ruff it a little..... as much as i can get away (with from the family)

criteria
med to hard access 4x4 is ok
no RV's
no toliets, showers ext.
no quads
just peace and quiet 
a nice little lake would be super, just a place to wet a hook maybe
i don't plan to hike to the spot with the young kids just a palce a little hard to get at that i can park the jeep and camp



i was thinking of the Unitas somewhere, but it has been a LONG time since i was there last. spirit lake maybe?


any ideas?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I know of two places you could go if your interested. One is 5 1/2 hours from Salt Lake, the other is about 7 hours from Salt Lake at about 8500' elevation. High timbers, solitude, elk, deer and bear. Quite a few fish but not so large due to extremely cold water. The reservoir is about 1/2 mile wide and a mile long. If you saw another person during the week, it would surprise me. Even then you might see only a few people during a weekend. 

Let me know if you're interested...


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm interested.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Yes, I can't PM you back for some reason.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Guns and Flies said:


> Yes, I can't PM you back for some reason.


Fixed it.....pm sent !!


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I know of a place... It's a 2 hr drive from Rosy-town..only 40 something miles from here.. so .. 5ish hours from SLC..


----------

